# Twisted



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I really enjoy doing the natural paint jobs and really love doing the fun walleye patterns so it was nice to combine the two. After seeing all the great reef runner paint jobs lately it got me motivated to do some more painting.

The first one is called "Twisted Crappie" It is out of cedar and is a sinking glider. I used copper foil for its sides and wiped off the paint on the high spots. Really fun to make. I have been taking my extra epoxy after coating the lures and making some eyes. I went to the hobby store and bought some canding molds. You can tint the epoxy or leave it clear. Just pour it in the mold and knock them out the next day. I will post some pics of them later.

































These next ones are made of mahogany. These are little jerk/twitch baits. They dart down and have a nice rise. Some fun patterns to do.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Unbelievable stuff! You sir, are in a class all your own!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

...........That looks like a Nike swoosh on the middle pic. I can see it now, Nike baits by TIGGER, "JUST FISH". LOL! Beautiful Work! --Tim............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW! or as we say in Norwegian: WOW!

Michael


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

i really love the lower one, i would add some black or red bars on it, but thats just me  
been thinking of doing something like that for some time now but it always had remained in the idea stage. from what i've seen it looks that sort of pattern (where the line link is on the top of the head part of the jerkbait) is pretty popular in central europe.
you know what i envy most about your baits? the flawless coat of epoxy that you seem to accieve every time, its just soo damn sexy.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

That is truly a piece of art! If you need someone to test these out, let me know!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are to PURDY to fish with. Beautiful work!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sick...Dude....just SICK.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys the bright colors are alot of fun to do. 

Here are a couple shad casting / trolling baits. The first one is called the "Midnight Rider"























The next one is called "Tequila Sunrise" 
























These are a 10" long deep diving trolling baits. The first one is called "Parrot"
























This one is called " Atomic Cisco "


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Man I am absolutly baffled how you are able to create these........

The paint jobs look like they are from a different planet...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job John! Have to get some teeth marks in them critters.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazing....simply amazing!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys............. on a side note I had a special visitor to my house last night. It is rare being so close to Cleveland and having one of these in our neighborhood. He got one of my bee hives in November. I thought he moved on. It looks like he was sleeping the Winter away and woke up again! I got some pictures on the trail camera this morning.

Here is a link to the thread with the other pictures:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1166132#post1166132


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice pics John! Cant believe thats the sec time for him. Dont know if Id want him around to much longer. Dont think you can put a colar on him.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very cool... They almost look like Christmas ornaments...lol


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Tigger, I've always admired your work along with Vince C. You guys are in a class all by yourself. No offense to anyone else here though. If I could paint my jigs like that I would be the happiest man in the world. Just unbelievable.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll agree with Cadman. These are unbelievable. Your foil work and color schemes are incredible! These look like a million bucks.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys..... I don't think the fish would care about the fancy finishes! Just fun to do for me.


Here are a couple others I finished up. The first one is a Twisted Perch. The other one is that blue scale pattern again on a larger 9" body.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you should have been a writer on star trek. these baits are out of this world.LOL. AWESOME.LOL
sherman


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow :d

ms


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Must have missed this one during the winter months. Those are amazing! Amaaaaaaaaaaazing! What "mesh" are you using, love it's "random/assymetricallness" (ie the fact it's not all a uniform repeating pattern). I have never incorporated an actual mesh into a bait (to create high spots) but would like to try. Is wiping off the high spots easy? How do you do it? Just cloth/solvent and fingers or q tips or a fancier technique? I'm amazed as there appears to be zero bleeding (blurry paint do to solvent) in the low spots.


----------



## Ganjo (Aug 21, 2011)

Tigger,
i like your work.
Ivan


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I decided to try some more of the "Twisted" patterns. Here is one that I finished last week. I made the eyes from left over epoxy and red dye.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

A couple other fun ones!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I am a big fan of all of your work, but this Twisted series are my favorites. 
There are a jillion baits out there on the shelf, but nothing even comes close to these. They really have that extra WOW factor.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazing work...certainly works of art! Beautiful work John.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

woww!! john ur the man, i love your work, still scared to use your baits, biggest fear is loosing them, maybe one day


----------

